# I need a good Cigarillo



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

Alright,
I'll often want to have a good smoke, and I will less often have an hour and a half to smoke a cigar. So I am looking for a premium cigarillo but I have no idea where to start (plus I've had some bad cigarillos [Ashton] before)

I need something:
Long filler
hand rolled
full bodied

Does anyone have any suggestions? I've heard about the CAO maduro petites, has anyone tried these?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Never had those before. I do like the Brazilia, Italia, & the Criollo petites, all delicious.


----------



## ungarsfragile (Sep 22, 2009)

I keep a box of RyJ Julietas in my humidor. Nice fifteen minute smoke.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Some are good and some are just expensive. A few I use daily.

Cohiba red dot and black
Partagas black
Trinadad maduro
H Umpman
Montes White 

I suppose I would first forgive my spelling then start with the names you know, like the Ashton it's way more expensive than most I smoke and not as good to me. Most above can be had in tins of 5 tins of 6 for about $44 give or take a little. I also shop sales and load up when I find some I like.

Good Luck


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

CAO has some nice little cigars. Think they call them mini's.50x20


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tmanqz said:


> CAO has some nice little cigars. Think they call them mini's.50x20


Oops yes they do, darn it I need another sale. I will remember others as soon as I get reminded. The stuff is hit or miss even the cohiba have a plug now and then. the taste is consistent on the name brand stuff.

I wanted to add most of the ones I am talking about the rg is 28-32


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

yes I've had a plugged Cohiba before, but I got through it all right. I had a good MX2 dagger as well.

Will the body of a small cigar be that of its larger vitola? Does the MX2 dagger have the same body as an MX2 robusto?


----------



## bruins72 (Nov 8, 2009)

Check the 601's and Cabaguaine(?) they make some nice small cigars.
Also may want to check out the Partagas Black.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Saint Luis Rey Pequenos a tin of 10 for $9.95 on Cigarmonster now and on the mashup later tonight!


----------



## CoronaChris (Dec 17, 2008)

The CAO Maduro Petites (Medium Body) are a great smoke, but not full-bodied or long filler.


----------

